# Wonder Woman C&C



## buddah2099 (May 25, 2010)

My friend Margie as Wonder Woman. I have a lot of friends that take thier cosplay seriously and I have been doing some pics for them. I also have some comic cover recreations.  Looking for some C&C.


----------



## bigtwinky (May 25, 2010)

I do like the light on the bracelets, nice job!
I'm not keen on the pose here though, more precisely having her right foot so close to the edge of the frame.  The straight on shooting angle makes me think more of a snap taken during Comicon.  Moving to your right to have her face more in front and her right leg more in the back might add more interest on her face...as she is a pretty lady.  

The overall setting is nice, I don't like the garbage stuff in the back of the frame and I also find the window distracting.  I like the lines on the ground, but taking more time to ensure that the background is clean and clutter free will help the viewer's eye stay on the main subject.


----------



## buddah2099 (May 25, 2010)

Thanks.  I added the light in Photoshop.  

I appreciate the suggestion on posing.  Being new these are still things I am getting down and this was done 2 years ago as one of my earliest attempts.   

At that time I didn't even notice the stuff in the background until later I have started tring to notice that stuff more.   

I appreicate and C&C.


----------

